# Happy Earth Day



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

hxxt://earthday.org

Just wanted to wish everyone a Happy Earth Day. :dancing: If you have the time and money, a great way to spend it would be planting a tree today. If not, at least give one a hug and let it know someone loves it for, well, being a tree. We wouldnt be here without them, and yet we destroy thousands of forest acres without thought. Thanks

Moses


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh wow today is earth day i forgot! :doh:


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Ya it almost seems like a grassroots holiday. most people and companies even know about it or advertise it because they are trying to be "green". I think its a great holiday that is greatly under appreciated


----------



## tcbud (Apr 22, 2011)

I remember the first earth day (back in the 70's), there was a concert up in Tilden park near Berkley.  Cant remember the exact name of the bands though.  Long ago and many tokes ago.  I ran the green peace sign on my 68 Volvo station wagon back then.  Good times.

*Happy Earth Day World*.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

I would give anything to have been there :shocked: much mojo for that mate :aok:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 22, 2011)

I planted onion sets, lettuce and cantaloupes this morning does that count?


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Thats great mate, of course that counts!


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=684457&postcount=16635


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

So maybe the world hasnt ended yet, but Earth Day has brought a lot of environmental awareness to people that didnt fully understand it before. Desertification and Deforestation are wiping out the Earths trees at an alarming rate. Im glad people choose to take the time and appreciate nature, even if its for one day


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 22, 2011)

earth is my favorite planet


----------



## tcbud (Apr 22, 2011)

Things they are a changing here on earth.  Global Warming is no longer a myth.  At least to some folks.  Back in 1970 Earth day to me was the reason to cut school and head to a park and get high listening to music.  Today I recycle and have been doing that for years.  I still don't care for the spotted owl.  Who is now being eaten at an alarming rate by predator owls moving in on their territory.  I call that natural selection.  But will the loggers be let back into the forests? No.  Too bad, they are a dying breed around here.

Thank goodness all those predictions didn't come true, aye Hick?


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Things they are a changing here on earth.
> 
> Thank goodness all those predictions didn't come true, aye Hick?


YES...things are changing..

"Come gather 'round people
Wherever you roam
And admit that the waters
Around you have grown
And accept it that soon
You'll be drenched to the bone.
If your time to you
Is worth savin'
Then you better start swimmin'
Or you'll sink like a stone
For the times they are a-changin'."

glad those predictions didn't develop, and glad that I can remember it!  :banana: and that there are those STILL making ridiculous wild predictions.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 22, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> YES...things are changing..
> 
> "Come gather 'round people
> Wherever you roam
> ...



Good one, Hickster!  My turn!!!

Show me the way to go home
I'm tired and I wanna go to bed
I had a little drink about an hour ago
And it went straight to my head
Wherever we may roam
O'r land or sea or foam
You can always hear me singin this song
Show me the way to go home


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

:aok:....


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a15KgyXBX24

we are all just monkeys drawing lines in the sand


----------



## Hick (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey, hey, we're the Monkees
And people say we monkey around.
But we're too busy singing
To put anybody down.

We're just tryin' to be friendly,
Come and watch us sing and play,
We're the young gneration,
And we've got something to say.

Hey, hey, we're the Monkees
Hey, hey, we're the Monkees


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

:yeahthat: haha thanks Hick!


----------



## MJ Child (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes, Happy Earth Day!!  It is one of my favorite  holidays.  I unfortunately had to work but wanted to do something special though.  I due have some bushes that i will be planting hopefully this weekend.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2011)

Brother bought a [n eco-friendly renewable resource] coconut, he bought it for a dime
His sister had another one, she paid it for a lime.
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she drank them both up
She put the lime in the coconut, she called the doctor, woke him up,
And said, "Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take,
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?"


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2011)

> If you had a little more game YOU could of had your mug in newsweek



WE GOT ALLOT OF LITTLE
TEEN AGE BLUE EYED GROUPIES
WHO'D DO ANYTHING WE'D SAY

WE GOT A GENUINE INDIAN GURU
HE'S TEACHING US A BETTER WAY
WE GOT ALL THE FRIENDS THAT MONEY CAN BUY
SO WE NEVER HAVE TO BE ALONE

AND WE KEEP GETTING RICHER
BUT WE CAN'T GET OUR PICTURE ON THE COVER OF THE ROLLING STONES
=================================================================================================================

and/or...

We got snuff queen babys 
And some backstage ladies 
With furs and diamond rings 
We got aunts and uncles 
And shirt tail cousins like 
You ain't never seen 

We got all the friends That money can buy
 So we never have to sing the blues 
And they all call us mister 
But we can't get our picture 
On the cover of the Music City News


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2011)

Well I saw the thing comin' out of the sky
It had the one long horn, one big eye
I commenced to shakin' and I said "ooh-eee"
It looks like a [n endangered species] purple eater to me

It was a [n endangered species] one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater
(One-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater)
A one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater
Sure looks strange to me (One eye?)

Well he came down to earth and he lit in a tree
I said Mr. Purple People Eater, don't eat me
I heard him say in a voice so gruff
I wouldn't eat you cuz you're so tough

It was a one-eyed, one-horned, flyin' purple people eater...


----------



## Hick (Apr 23, 2011)

Bad Eye Bill from Maryville, got a yellow dog named Black
A blonde haired wife called Red, that runs around behind Bill's back
Bad Eye Bill and his buddy Will are known to take a drink or ten
Will would pick up an old guitar and Bad Eye Bill will sing

Thank the good lord for rock and roll
Thank the good lord for gin
Thank the good lord that women are made to satisfy their men
Thank the good lord for Black and Red and our good buddy Will
Thank the good lord most of all, for good old Bad Eye Bill

Bad Eye Bill got locked in jail, 'bout a week or so ago
Swore to the jailer and the preacher that the good lord had saved his soul
Bill went home found Black and Red in bed with his buddy Will
He shot 'em all and he started singin', and he's still singin' in jail


----------



## umbra (Apr 23, 2011)

the first Earth Day was in 1970. It was founded by Ira Einhorn, also known as the Capricorn Killer. He was convicted of murdering his girlfriend, Holly Maddux and cutting her up into pieces and stuffing her into a truck. He left the counrty and was free for many years. He was found in France, but because he had been convicted in "abstentia" France would not extradite him to the USA. America agreed to retry him, and he was again convicted of her murder. Just a little Earth Day trivia...oh and he was from Philly, lol.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 23, 2011)

Irish, I can only hope it wasnt a plastic tree. Plastic is one of the worst materials ever invented. You have the right idea though, mate!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Apr 23, 2011)

No Earth Day tribute would be complete without The Beef Lovers National Anthem :hubba:!

_Rollin', rollin', rollin'
Rollin', rollin', rollin'
Rollin', rollin', rollin'
Rollin', rollin', rollin'
Rawhide!

Rollin', rollin', rollin'
Though the streams are swollen
Keep them dogies rollin'
Rawhide!
Rain and wind and weather
Hell-bent for leather
Wishin' my gal was by my side.
All the things I'm missin',
Good vittles, love, and kissin',
Are waiting at the end of my ride

CHORUS
Move 'em on, head 'em up
Head 'em up, move 'em on
Move 'em on, head 'em up
Rawhide
Count 'em out, ride 'em in,
Ride 'em in, count 'em out,
Count 'em out, ride 'em in
Rawhide!

Keep movin', movin', movin'
Though they're disapprovin'
Keep them dogies movin'
Rawhide!
Don't try to understand 'em
Just rope, throw, and brand 'em
Soon we'll be living high and wide.
My hearts calculatin'
My true love will be waitin',
Be waitin' at the end of my ride.

Rawhide!
Rawhide! _


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2011)

Mama sings bass, Daddy sings tenor.


----------

